

Elop himself leaks Nokia's first Windows Phone - dirtyaura
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/23/nokias-first-windows-phone-images-and-video/

======
OmarIsmail
I'm extremely excited for Nokia + Windows Phone. Recently upgraded from an
iPhone 3GS to a 4 and it just didn't feel like an upgrade. I'll admit that I
haven't had the chance to try out a Windows Phone 7 device personally, but
I've watched A LOT of videos. The interface smoothness and holistic
integration of various services and information makes a hell of a lot more
sense than silo'd individual apps.

The only downside about Windows Phone now is the lack of tethering. I find it
a very important feature, so I'm really hoping that gets included in Mango or
soon after.

~~~
daeken
I've been on WP7 now for a couple months (HTC HD7 on T-Mobile) and overall I'm
_very_ happy with it. However, it has its issues.

First and foremost is the lack of background services. I'm an avid Rdio
(<http://rdio.com/>) user, and while the app works well, it can't play in the
background. Want to listen to it and check a text message? Sorry, no dice. I'm
assuming this is coming with multitasking in Mango, but we'll see.

While the browser works damn well (really, why can't IE on the desktop not
suck, if they can pull this off?), there are a few things that irritate me.
There are two big ones: wide comments on HN (e.g. in a code block) completely
break the zooming of the page, so you have to scroll back and forth to read
any comment; if you're on, say, a HN thread, then go check an email and come
back by clicking the IE tile rather than hitting the back button, hitting the
back button then brings you back to the home screen, with no way of actually
going to the previous page (history seems to only exist in the back button
functionality).

And since my only test hardware has been the HD7, I should point out that it
likes to reboot. A lot. I think this is related to the poor microSD slot,
which allows the card to slip out and cause things to not be accessible and
causes crashes -- unfortunately, it's behind a warranty-voiding-seal panel,
and if it comes out for good, you're SOL. This happened to my first HD7 about
a week after I got it, but thankfully hasn't happened to that extent yet.

Outside of these things, I really haven't looked back since switching from
Android. The interface is beautiful and intuitive, the apps are _damn_ fast,
and overall I'm very happy with it.

~~~
underwater
I believe Mango is going to bring background tasks and IE9. For what it's
worth I find that the back/start button combo on Windows Phone 7 beats the app
switching on iPhone, even though Windows Phone lacks true multitasking. The
music scenario is the one exception. I swore I had at least one third party
music app that did background playing but I must have been mistaken.

I find my Windows Phone (LG Optimus) is more stable than the iPhone too.
Overall I think Windows Phone 7 is really solid OS. It gets all the basic
functionality right and is often better than iOS. However it does lacks the
polish and apps that make iOS great.

------
krmmalik
Seems like a very typical MS style publicity stunt, where they know full well
someone was going to leak it out, but they dont want to be seen as publicly
announcing it. I mean its filmed in very high quality for goodness sake and
there's no shake on the camera, so a dedicated tripod-mounted camera? I think
so.

~~~
ikilledkojack
At the same time, it could also be someone with access to the footage which
maybe was intended to remain for company use only who leaked it
illegitimately.

------
markokocic
I just don't believe it "leaked". Probably pro MS fraction inside Nokia let it
go in order to diminish N9 success. It looks to me like some people there
don't want non Windows phone to succeed.

------
guelo
Feels like an intentional leak, probably wanted to deflect some heat from
people saying they should have stuck with the N9.

~~~
crs
I thought the same thing. It would be a huge slap in the face if the N9 turns
out to be very popular. This leak feels like "damage control". Which seems
silly, there is no reason you can't release phones with WP7 and MeeGo.

The release of the N9 and demo videos really brings Elop and Co's statements
about the emperor having no clothes with regards to MeeGo into question.
Looking back that appears to be negative marketing to justify the ms
partnership.

~~~
sp332
No one said MeeGo was a bad OS. Nokia just didn't have the money to follow
through. They ran out of runway.

------
MatthewPhillips
That is an attractive device, but so is the N9. Too bad the unlocked versions
will be $850+.

~~~
rbanffy
It's a high end phone, after all.

Nokia should aim lower. Cheaper Androids are there already

~~~
MatthewPhillips
In what way is it high end? I know that Nokias usually have excellent cameras,
but other than that, what?

~~~
rbanffy
Big touchscreen, multi-tasking smartphone with Nokia quality? Doesn't look
like they have many fancier models.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Sure, but a high end phone isn't over $800 (isn't that what you were
responding to?). iPhone 4 unlocked is $750 on Amazon, Androids are usually in
the $600-$700 range for their high end devices. But Nokias are always in the
high 800s and into the 900s.

~~~
jarek
Isn't this just the usual Nokia Europe-like pricing in North America effect?
How competitive are the prices in Europe?

~~~
lewispb
Nokia prices are usually very competitive in in the UK at least.

------
shawnbaden
Nokia should go all in on Windows Phone.

~~~
SwellJoe
They pretty much are. At least they're killing off their own smart phone OS.

But, you've given no reason why you think they should do so, and the market
has, so far, said that Windows Phone is unexciting. I'm gonna believe the
market over a random guy on the Internet, unless you've got a pretty good
reason to think two losers will combine to make a winner.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I'm not sure the market has said this so much as it's said "I'm scared to buy
anything but Android and iPhone". I have no doubt Microsoft will be able to
strong-arm their way into this market the same way they were able to do in
search.

~~~
SwellJoe
Microsoft has a search product?

------
Raphael
Dual boot WP7 and MeeGo!

------
chrisjsmith
Looks horrid. The mockups they did initially were much nicer looking phones:

[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/11x021...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/11x0211nokiaconcept.jpg)

